# Cannot get Design View in Sharepoint Designer



## Leonat (Oct 28, 2008)

How do I get to view my design view in SharePoint Designer for the Default.aspx page. I had it but somehow I lost it.

I see design view for a new aspx page but not for my default.aspx page

I now do not have the options of design view or split view. I just have the code view.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

You said that you lost it, have you searched for it on your computer to see if it might just have been put in the wrong folder? 

As for how you view your Default.aspx I am not much help as I don't use SharePoint Designer.

Cheers!


----------



## Leonat (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you. I found the answer.

I just made a copy of the default.aspx page that did not have the design view, saved the new page, which did have the design view on it.

Then, I made the new "copied page" my homepage, that is, the new default.aspx page, which now has the design view. 

I did that in Sharepoint Designer.


----------

